# starting from scratch



## Nevarez8 (Sep 1, 2012)

ok im trying to start a street wear brand more like i mix of diamond supply and imagination foundation. so from this forum im asking for all help i can get. i seen some forums about aaa or american wholesale. and i dont know if i quite get the whole taggin untaggin deal. so from the start, where and whats the best way to get blank tees, and detailing them and details on the taggin and untaggin process. any help will be greatfull. thank you.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

try to find any printer or embroiderer who can provide you blank t-shirt, help you tagging, printing or embroidery, so you don't have to source one by one, and help you save some costs because they get contract wholesale pricing than you order seprately.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

from my experience really depends where you live and finding a wholesaler in your area. AVOID USING SHIPPING/HANDLING. always pickup rather buying online.


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

There's a WHOLE lot of things to consider. I think this subject comes up often enough that we should have a wiki. 

Admins -- do we have a wiki?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...
If I can ask, have you started to create the brand yet? I have seen alot of people fall into the trap of just going into finishing details before creating a real "BRAND" then they have to backtrack and reconsider what they have done. Just asking. 

To answer your very open ended question  there are many supply chains for blank tees (TSC or example) Just google wholesale apparel in your area. Logistics are going to be a big deal in your cost factor. Do you have to get things shipped? can you pick up? can you go out and see your product samples before you order? What is the min order you can get from the supplier? Are you doing the screening or will your shirt supply chain do the screen work? are you doing the art work? or will your shirt supply chain do the art and print? Retagging is a whole other issue, I was traveling about 50 miles round trip to get retagging done only because they were good and had an excellent turnaround time. They also took the time to match thread color exactly to what the tees used. these are all questions you need to figure out. I have moved on to screening tags now as my customers prefer it.

I could go on and on but I think you can find more comprehensive answers to your questions if you dig a little deeper in the forum.


----------

